
Proof of Purchase: Wii Shop Channel Support - ndrake
https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/2017/03/16/proof-of-purchase/
======
CameronBanga
Dolphin is continuously one of the best open source projects on the web.
Awesome work as always.

------
imode
incredible.

to think it was just yesterday that Metroid Prime 2: Echoes failed to run
properly on the thing (along with Metroid Prime).

this project has come so far since 2008.

